# Does anyone know good ways to treat IBS-C or irritable bowel syndrome with constipation?



## zoe223 (Dec 18, 2012)

I am a fifteen year old teenage girl, and I have been dealing with this issue for about a year now. It all started when I got a bacterial overgrowth most likely from my trip to europe. I got diagnosed with a bacterial overgrowth when I got a breath test for lactose intolerance. I thought I was lactose intolherant because I kept getting really bad stomachaches especially after eating dairy but it really turned out to be the bacterial overgrowth. So I was on antibiotics for about a week and a half to treat it and then after I guess I felt ok for a little while. Then I started to get constipated, with slow sticky stool. I know it sounds gross so I won't get into much detail. I didn't have a lot of time to actually relax and go to the bathroom either.

The first couple of months being diagnosed was hard for me; I was stressed out I took way too many laxatives including magnesium citrate and I lost a lot of weight and stopped getting my period. By the summer I dropped ten pounds. However, I started to get back on track when school started. I ate more, was less obsessive about my condiction and started to gain more weight. I finally got my period again last month. However, I still have trouble pooping. I usually poop about 1-2 a day but its slow and sticky. Sometimes I can't go at all. Like this week has been very bad for me because I haven't gone properly in three days. I try to avoid taking harsh laxatives every night I take about half a dose of miralax (i am trying to get off laxatives slowly) but that does not seem to be working for me as much any more.

Are there any natural ways to help? Sometimes I don't even feel the urge to go, but I know I have to. Is this normal? I really don't want to live with this condition all my life. I used to be perfectly normal and healthy, pooping once or twice a day that took me like 2 minutes. It was one solid one too. I am also seeing a gastrointerologist who put me on amitiza two months ago but I stopped taking it because I got horrible side effects from it like trouble breathing and headaches. It didn't help much either.

And it takes me a while to finish going to the bathroom; like i have to stay in the bathroom for 30-45 minutes even more to finish going and even then I don't feel satisfied. I also take probiotics every day. I try to avoid gluten and dairy and I drink tons of water and eat lots of fiber. However, I eat lots of oatmeal and nuts. Are these foods bad to eat? I don't like going at school because it takes me so long to go to the bathroom too. I really need help. I also don't exercise very much and I am looking for more ways to get excercise. I am not taking a sport at school for the winter.


----------



## LauLau26 (Nov 3, 2012)

Fiber is good to an extent. I don't know exactly how much you take in obviously, but from what I've read online you can gradually increase it until its easier to go I guess. Not all laxatives are harsh, I've had my fair share of experience with them, you can buy over the counter laxatives such as senekot. You can get them at different strengths.. I found max strength was too much for me. Apparently exercise could help ibs, I've not tries it myself yet although on days that arent so bad, walking its good, and it kinda counts as exercise, hope this helps!


----------



## LauLau26 (Nov 3, 2012)

And as for toilet trouble at school, explain to your teacher about the ibs. Mine have been very understanding.


----------



## Britanny (Jan 16, 2013)

A website started by a lady who has had IBS all her life has very useful information. Simply visit the shop for IBS section on www.helpforibscom. I just wanted to know if you have recieved a proper diagnosis of IBS? I happen to be 15 too and have had this issue for the past 2 and a half years.


----------



## LauLau26 (Nov 3, 2012)

If you've had this issue for the past few years, go to your doctors and if you've already been and they've been pretty shit about it, be persistent, you need an answer for this so you can go from there and hopefully start to deal with it better.


----------

